# Tank cycle... Who, What, Where, Why?



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok all so I will want to cycle my 75 gallon planted tank. Thing is every time I think I understand it I read something that makes me say ummm. So can someone please take me through this step by step not leaving anything out. I need to know this down pat. Not just so I can do it but so I can teach it. I'm hoping this could help alot me people other than myself.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

jons4real said:


> Ok all so I will want to cycle my 75 gallon *planted *tank. Thing is every time I think I understand it I read something that makes me say ummm. So can someone please take me through this step by step not leaving anything out. I need to know this down pat. Not just so I can do it but so I can teach it. I'm hoping this could help alot me people other than myself.


add plants during initial setup.

Wait one week

add small fish load. 

wait one week (no food added)

add more fish start feeding very lightly.

my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Fishless or not? Thought you were going fishless but haven't heard you say for sure one way or the other.


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

Thing is that it dosent really matter if I go fishless or not. I am going to add about 25 small fish that school, like tetras of something... I think thats what they are called.


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> add plants during initial setup.
> 
> Wait one week
> 
> ...


At what satge do I take water readings? and what am I looking for?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

So the source of your ammonia will be fish then, correct?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

jons4real said:


> At what stage do I take water readings?


you can take readings at any stage. or no readings at all which is what I do.


jons4real said:


> and what am I looking for?


plant growth. 


There is a reason I was succinct (or blunt!) Those steps simply "trump" everything else. As long as you use a mix of fast growing (anacharis, vals) and slower growers and you get them in there right from the start you should be fine.

the plants will rapidily consume any ammonia present plus reduce carbon dioxide and return oxygen. then by adding the fish slowly and limiting the food added you keep the bioload below what the plants can handle. So there is no ammonia/nitrite spikes. Hence no need to measure anything.

but you can if it makes you feel any better. but don't be surprised if pH seeems kinda high. Just don't add any chemicals to correct that or any other reading.

It would be good to use some peat moss in the substrate as some fish like neon tetras IME need that. It also seems to prevent hardness (KH, GH) increases.

If you do get cloudiness kill the lights and stop feeding until the tank clears.

And oh yea, I use no mechanical filters, no air stones, and do no water changes. And use straight untreated tap water.

just my .02


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Depending on the type of cycle you choose it can change how the cycle works. If you use LOTS of plants right from the start it can keep down ammonia spikes. 

With no or few plants basically the ammonia will get higher every day to start with, then as the ammonia drops the nitrites will rise and as the nitrites drop the nitrates will rise and then the cycle is done. If there are fish in the tank it takes longer as you have to do water changes to keep the ammonia getting too high. Used filter media or gravel from another tank can also speed things up.

I like best to do a fishless cycle and just test when I think it should be done to make sure I'm right but some test every day, this is more important if there are fish in the tank. You might want to test every day if you are using it as a learning experience. Decide on how you are starting the cycle then let us know, it will be easier to give you a step by step guide like that.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ahhh......decisions, decisions.....


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Ahhh......decisions, decisions.....


lol. If only every person thought so hard before they bought fish


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

Manage your freshwater aquarium, tropical fishes and plants: Nitrogen Cycle for Dummies


----------

